# Gator Cup--$20,000 prize money



## Levl4e (Feb 17, 2004)

Easton Foundations Gator Cup

October 29-31, 2010, Newberry, Florida

Individual Placings

1st $1800

2nd $900

3rd $500

4th $250 

Total prizes for 4 divisions = $13,800.00



Team Placings

1st $700

2nd $350

3rd $150

Total prizes for 4 divisions = $4,800.00



Mixed Team Placings

1st $400

2nd $200

3rd $100

Total prizes for 2 divisions = $1,400


TOTAL PRIZE MONEY $20,000 USD

The final leg of the USAT, the Easton Foundations Gator Cup, comes to the Easton-Newberry Sports Complex (ENSC) in sunny Florida on the 29-31st of October 2010.

The Gator Cup, boasts the largest winning purse for any U.S. Outdoor Archery Tournament in 2010* ($20,000 USD) at the latest Easton Archery Center of Excellence in Newberry, Florida. The complex opened in October 2009 and features a multi-million dollar facility that caters to archers and coaches of all styles of archery, at any level of competition. The state of the art Center, houses some of the latest technology as well as USA Archery Elite Coach, Bob Romero and Assistant Coach Robert Turner.

The Gator Cup gives archers of all skill levels the opportunity to shoot in high level competition, the final chance for athletes in 2010 to improve their rolling rankings for USAT selection, as well as the chance to win some of the largest amounts of money for 2010. 

*Cadets are not eligible for cash prizes.

The event is open to all Senior, Junior and Cadet - Recurve and Compound archers who are members of the NAA, NFAA or an international FITA member organization. Archers are welcome to visit early or stay later to utilize the facilities for training or even spend some time visiting Gainesville and the surrounding area. 

Welcome!


----------



## ScarletArrows (May 25, 2007)

well if you didn't have incentive before...


----------



## Levl4e (Feb 17, 2004)

Register at www.gatorcuparchery.com


----------



## Levl4e (Feb 17, 2004)

Ttt


----------



## SNAPTHIS (Jan 16, 2003)

what would the age be for mens master and will it be contested at this event? also is there a speed limit or poundage limit? thanks is advance Mark Trombley


----------



## Casualfoto (Mar 10, 2009)

Has anyone received a registration confirmation from the Gator Cup??

Thanks,
CF


----------



## lcv (Sep 7, 2004)

Bob,

Have you got a registered archers list somewhere on the site that I am not seeing?


----------



## Levl4e (Feb 17, 2004)

The current list was posted on www.gatorcuparchery.com this evening. It can be found at the top of the page under "Check out who's coming".


----------



## LoveMyHoyt (Nov 29, 2008)

Note that it says on the Gator Cup website that no on-site registrations will be taken. Just thought some of you local folks would like to know that before you make the drive to "just show up".


----------



## Serious Fun (May 12, 2003)

SNAPTHIS said:


> what would the age be for mens master and will it be contested at this event? also is there a speed limit or poundage limit? thanks is advance Mark Trombley


 Did you get your answers?


----------



## SNAPTHIS (Jan 16, 2003)

Serious Fun said:


> Did you get your answers?


Serious Fun thanks for your question and the answer is no. I guess these folks don't want any competition. Maybe I need to know someone to shoot these events? 3D is my normal venue and I'm trying to shoot some events I haven't tried in the past hence my questions. I do actually shoot fairly well from time to time and I woundn't embarass myself or anyone else. Maybe I should have asked somewhere where someone cared about the attendence, my fault. Mark Trombley


----------



## Archery Mom (Apr 2, 2003)

Can we get the "who's attending" list updated please.... pretty please... just being nosy....


----------



## Serious Fun (May 12, 2003)

SNAPTHIS said:


> Serious Fun thanks for your question and the answer is no. I guess these folks don't want any competition. Maybe I need to know someone to shoot these events? 3D is my normal venue and I'm trying to shoot some events I haven't tried in the past hence my questions. I do actually shoot fairly well from time to time and I woundn't embarass myself or anyone else. Maybe I should have asked somewhere where someone cared about the attendence, my fault. Mark Trombley


Most likely your post was overlooked. Here is a document we created for those new to taking part in a tournament in AZ. I suspect that Gator is very similar. 
http://www.azjoad.com/main/forms/2010_ASAA_Tournament_Rules_and_Procedures_Summary-June05.pdf
Unofficially, not as a tournement representative...60 lbs for compound, no speed limit. FITA style master is anyone that is 50 or older sometime in calendar year the tourney takes place. But anyone can shoot as an open senior, which many do to have a chance at the big prize money.


----------



## SNAPTHIS (Jan 16, 2003)

Serious Fun said:


> Most likely your post was overlooked. Here is a document we created for those new to taking part in a tournament in AZ. I suspect that Gator is very similar.
> http://www.azjoad.com/main/forms/2010_ASAA_Tournament_Rules_and_Procedures_Summary-June05.pdf
> Unofficially, not as a tournement representative...60 lbs for compound, no speed limit. FITA style master is anyone that is 50 or older sometime in calendar year the tourney takes place. But anyone can shoot as an open senior, which many do to have a chance at the big prize money.


Thanks for the info! If i'm understanding you correctly there is no money class for those over 50 unless you want to shoot against the kids?


----------



## Serious Fun (May 12, 2003)

SNAPTHIS said:


> Thanks for the info! If i'm understanding you correctly there is no money class for those over 50 unless you want to shoot against the kids?


I am not with the tourney. I dont know the details of the Gator Cup payout. Have you visited the event website?


----------



## midwayarcherywi (Sep 24, 2006)

I believe that is a correct assumption. Shoot with the youngsters to earn a check.


----------



## Landed in AZ (May 11, 2008)

Today is the very last day to register for the Gator Cup and there will be no on site registrations. There is no Master class available at this event, just Compound Men. 

http://www.gatorcuparchery.com/


----------



## Serious Fun (May 12, 2003)

Landed in AZ said:


> Today is the very last day to register for the Gator Cup and there will be no on site registrations. There is no Master class available at this event, just Compound Men.
> 
> http://www.gatorcuparchery.com/


 It's practically a "masters" event with all compound and recurve adults shooting at 70 meters! Very master friendly. The even numbered years are the best USAT event years because 70 meters is much more doable for archers of all ages. Any one wanting to give USA Archery events a try should do so when its a 70 meter year vs a four distance FITA that includes 90 meters for seniors!


----------



## LoneBear (Feb 6, 2008)

In answer to the poster's original question look here http://www.ianseo.net/Details.php?toId=98 .


----------



## Huntmaster (Jan 30, 2003)

LoneBear said:


> In answer to the poster's original question look here http://www.ianseo.net/Details.php?toId=98 .


Which seems to be down for now


----------



## azarcherymom (Jul 13, 2004)

There was a mechanical issue that did not allow them to update the scoring. Results will be posted once score cards are verified. I know they are working on it.


----------



## JDT_Dad (Nov 5, 2008)

Any news on who won?


----------



## azarcherymom (Jul 13, 2004)

I have no info on who finished where. I believe Brady and Khatuna finished 1st in the qualification round, but have no idea where anyone else placed. Hopefully they will have results updated soon. I know they were working on it.


----------



## azarcherymom (Jul 13, 2004)

Results are now up on the ianseo site. The link was posted a few posts back.


----------



## lcv (Sep 7, 2004)

Anybody know how the teams thing went? We never really hear much about them usually. They had regular team play and mixed team also.


----------



## Huntmaster (Jan 30, 2003)

Well, the Gator Cup has come to an end! Word so far is it was a great tournament with wonderfull weather!

Here's the top four results from each class:

*Women Compound*
1. Kailey Johnston
2. Christie Colin
3. Erika Anschutz
4. Sally Seipp

*Men Compound*
1. Reo Wilde
2. Ben Clealand
3. Braden Gellenthien
4. Rodger Willett Jr

*Women Recurve*
1. Khatuna Lorig
2. Miranda Leek
3. Kristin Braun
4. Heather Koehl

*Men Recurve*
1. Brady Ellison
2. Jake Kaminski
3. Jacob Wukie
4. Butch Johnson


----------



## gairsz (Mar 6, 2008)

Here are a few more classes.

*Junior Woman Compound*
1. Kailey Johnson
2. Sara Lance
3. Mackenzie Kieborz
4. Carli Cochran

*Junior Men Compound*
1. Andrew Everett
2. Evan Scudner
3. Ty Pruitte
4. J.T. Edgar

*Junior Women Recurve*
1. Kiley LARRICK
2. Shannon OSTLING
3. Mackenze BROWN
4. Linda STEPHENS

*Junior Men Recurve*
1. Matthew ZUMBO
2. Daniel MCLAUGHLIN
3. Jeremiah CUSICK
4. Peter KELCHNER

*Cadet Women Compound*
1. Gabrielle CYR

*Cadet Men Compound* 
1. Bridger DEATON
2. Aaron GROCE

*Cadet Women Recurve*
1. Cara HENSLIN
2. Anna MISCIONE
3. Hunter JACKSON
4. Heather TRAFFORD

*Cadet Men Recurve*
1. Chris LUMAN
2. Sean MCLAUGHLIN
3. Jean-Luc ESPINET
4. Clayton GREGORY


----------



## LoveMyHoyt (Nov 29, 2008)

Kudos to Easton and all the folks at the Newberry facility for putting on a terrific event. I had a wonderful time and got to meet lots of great people and shooters. I also learned a great deal. I am looking forward to Gator Cup 2011 in April. 
GREAT JOB GUYS!!!:thumbs_up


----------



## Levl4e (Feb 17, 2004)

*Found scope at Gator Cup*

I found a spotting scope behind the Scores trailer, does it belong to anyone?


----------

